# Accurate reels and ALPs triangle seat incompatible



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Another hard learned lesson. Just finished a conv jigging build for my accurate boss 500 and I used an ALPs triangle seat. It never dawned on me to check it before I started building the rod since I knew what size I needed for my reel. After I flex coated the rod, I put the reel on it and it wont tighten down snug. It wobbles in the reel seat. Guess I'm going to have to engineer something to make it work. Damn it!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Athletic tape built up on the feet of the reel can eat up some of e space under the reel seat hoods. If I'm reading this correctly, there is too much tolerance in the hoods of the reel seat and the reel wobbles "left/right" as opposed to up and down the rod. 
(This action will actually help protect the reel foot and reel seat if it's a solution for you)
Hate that you spent the time on a custom build to find out it isn't how you wanted it. But thanks for the reminder. I'll admit, I almost never check a reel in a particular seat before building, but I will make a mental note to check ALPS seats before building any more rods with them. 
Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I see this issue quite often, bigger reel seats needed for guys with big hands that are too large for the small foot of the modern reels. One fix I've used is to carefully glue a small elongated pad of rubber directly to the reel seat where the reel foot makes contact. Once the reel is installed the pad is not seen and it tightens up the slack.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the tips. i'll do some testing this week.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I believe Accurate offers another reel foot that will fit.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I put some tape around the reel foot as suggested and I also added a piece of rod grip cut into a half moon shape for the reel clamp. It's nice n snug and I tested it with a 10lb weight. It's acceptable. Cant wait to fish it! Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

